# What kind of wire do you use for the floor on your rabbit's hutch?



## CountryGirl

This kind(poultry netting):
www.hualude.com/ProductInfoExhibit/&id=66816a...

This kind(hardware cloth):
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencing/we  n--3627055

Or this kind:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencing/we  n--3627241


----------



## houndit

Hi,


None of the links you had worked for me.  I use 1/2" by 1/2' hardware cloth for my rabbit hutch floors.  I have used wire as big as 1" by 2 " for adult rabbits.  However, I had a weasel get through that wire and kill a bunch of my baby rabbits.  I would not recommend the 1" poultry netting because it does not have much strength and would soon bend.


----------



## Bossroo

I found that the 1/2" x 1" welded wire then add 2 stiff wires along the long demention of it to be the most solid and the most comfortable for the rabbit. I  hung the double back to back 40 doe cages from the rafters then added 2 "H" shaped steel end posts and s t r e a c h e d 2 wires  per each side along the leagnth of the bottom of the cages with "J" clips.  Makes for a pretty solid surface.


----------



## ducks4you

Most people build them with 1/2" hardware cloth.  This size allows their pellets to fall through.  If you have very small rabbits, like dwarf rabbits, I would consider using 1/4" hardware cloth.  Don't use chicken wire for the floor because it is harsher on their feet.  If you stand on hardware cloth barefoot it doesn't hurt YOU much, but chickenwire has sharp edges, which do.  Go over the BackYardChickens.com, our sister-site, and you'll see the 1/4" hardware cloth used as flooring for baby chicks, too. (See link at the bottom of the page.)
Many people that build outside housing for their rabbits make an outside (with hardware cloth) and an inside that is either all wood, or wood on 5 sides, and hardware cloth floor.  When I was a kid I had a pair of New Zealand Whites and my dad built 2 apartments for them, that were mirror images of each other.  On the far left and the far right we had wooden boxes, with a removable wooden floor (for cleaning,) and each had a cabinet-like door, to retrieve the rabbit and clean the cages.  On the inside was the exterior space, made with 1/2" hardware cloth and separated with a screen of hardware cloth.  The whole thing had a sloped roof with asphalt shingles.
Here is a picture of the hutch that came with a (sadly) unwanted rabbit.  "Hucksley" was given up by two owners, when he came to me.  I took care of him the rest of his life, and I still use the hutch (below.):


----------

